# Senior Golden Wanted in Canada



## Celeigh

You're an angel!!!! I don't personally know of any senior goldens in need, but you've come to a great place to find out about one. Best of luck in your search and bless you!


----------



## 3 goldens

How right you are about foolks dujmping the gold timers and it makes my tummy turn. We support a couple of golden resuces, one in Florida, one just 200 miles north of us in Austin, and one in California. Also i often send one time donations for dogs at other resuces who need serious treatment. i get newsletters that tell about the dogs 10 and older being dumped. here we are doing everything we can to keep our golden babies as long as he can (KayCee, pure gold is 8 1/2 and honey, adopted golden mix, just turned 60 and people are dumping their dogs. i just don't understand it.

Hubby and I are in early 60's and it is our intention to adopt seniors after our girls are gone, or maybe after we lose just one. I know exactly how you feel and bless you for wanted to make a "throw away' dog have a couple of happy last years. I hope you can find one.


----------



## Carraig

I was so pleased to find this forum. It has been a very frustrating journey, with disappointments at every turn. Most groups won't even take a look at what I can offer.

-a home in the country with an indoor/outdoor kennel building and fenced exercise yard (I used to have a boarding kennel)
-24 hour companionship. I am a fulltime freelance writer and operate my service from home.
-I have cats, but no other dog.
-Where I go, my animals go. 
-17 years experience with Goldens
-Ten years of cat rescue across North America


These are some of my personal websites if any of it would help to open the door somewhere:
http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/carraig/
http://www.purrlockholmes.com
http://www.carraigcreative.com
http://members.tripod.com/carraigkennels0


----------



## Ash

Have you tried contacting any breeders in your area to see if they have retired dogs they are trying to place?


----------



## BeauShel

Bless you for wanting to rescue a senior golden. I dont know of any places but hope that someone here will be able to help you or direct you to a place that can. Good luck and please let us know. And when you feel up to it please post pictures of your past goldens and kitties. We like kitties here too.


----------



## Carraig

Hi Ash

I have been offered a retired dog by the breeder of my female, who died in December. But she has lovely dogs that never have a problem finding a home.

I feel that I owe something back for all the wonderful years I had with my three. And this is my way of paying for their love and company. Somewhere, there is an oldster without a home. We just have to find each other.


----------



## Ash

Thats completely understandable. Thats a great gift to give a dog. Good luck.


----------



## Carraig

This is my beloved Rusty. In May of 2004 he died with his head in my hands, from hemangiosarcoma. He was 13.


----------



## Carraig

This was my female, Chessie. She died in December at the age of 12, after suffering a blocked stomach/intestine, and did not come out of the anesthetic.

Ash, this is a Sunkozi dog as well. St. Andrew Sunkozi Hit 'N Run x Alana's Moonlighting of Sunkozi.


----------



## Carraig

This was Scooter. He had old dog vestibular disease, but after collapsing one night he never quite recovered and lost all feeling in his back end. He was 15.


----------



## Ash

Oh ok, what sweet faces, I miss the seniors so much. All I have at the moment are bratty puppies LOL. Who was Scooter out of and by??


----------



## 3 goldens

How beautiful your boys and girl were. Our first golden was named Scooter and our son bought him for a duck dog and at 6 months he was retriving ducks. Sadly we lost him at age 5 years, 2 months to heart attack back in Aug. 1999. this past May i lost his full brother, later litter, at age 12 years, 3 months to heart atttack. he died in my arms with me telling him how much i loved him. his name was Buck, n amed after the 'hero dog" in jack London's Call of the Wild.

I hope with all my heart you will be able to get a senior dog. There was a 15 year old golden turned into GRRMF a while back. The owners "got tired of waiting for him to die", had been waiting 2 years. Can you believe that? How the blazes coudln't anyone do that to their dog. Happily he found a home. Some of the stories are so horrible and the excuses so pitiful i would like to choke some of the people. Just unreal.

i know you miss your wonderful, beautiful goldens.


----------



## RickGibbs

I just want to thank you for what you're doing....and I hope you find what you're looking for.... I honestly didn't think I'd ever rescue, because I was worried about the bonding you'd miss out on from the puppy stage, but after rescuing our Cosmo, and seeing some of the great stories on this forum, I just don't feel that way anymore...

I hope you'll keep us updated...


----------



## RickGibbs

By the way, Cosmo was supposed to be put to sleep in Houston, Texas...but the lady who was fostering him "kidnapped" him and this forum helped raise the money to fly him up to Seattle to us...

So there are possibilites out there...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Will any of the US rescues along the border adopt to someone living in Canada? I think you mentioned the Canadian rescues already, but give a US Rescue a shot??? Many Seniors even wind up in shelters here in the US. It's awful...


----------



## Carraig

I have contacted a few rescues, some of whom were listed on pages as willing to adopt outside their state, but so far, no luck. That's why I came here. I figure if enough people know that someone is looking, then if a dog becomes available near them, and the rescue/shelter is willing to ship, I might have a better chance.

It is so disheartening to look at the rescue sites and see old dogs, blind dogs, amputees, and have a home and bed waiting for them, but nobody wanting to let them go this far.

As I said, I do understand that in part, because you want them to have the very best home possible. But they won't know I can offer that if nobody gives me a chance.

Ash, Scooter was locally bred. His parents were Ch. Dienveriend's Juli Justin Oscar x Ch. Stoneleath Mindy of Pyepeke. Mindy's sire was a dog that I loved to pieces, Ch. Stoneleath Larkspur, known here as "Teddy". Teddy was in the show dog hall of fame, and had a string of titles behind his name. But beautiful, possibly the nicest I ever saw.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Welcome to the forum. You certainly have had some wonderful goldens. I'm sure you will find the senior of your dreams. You are to be commended for your rescue efforts.


----------



## Carraig

Thanks Oakley. I don't look at it as doing something special. I feel that I owe for what I was given. And having had three Goldens into their senior years, I know how sweet they are. Somewhere there is a dog waiting. I'll keep looking because I have faith that we will find each other.


----------



## Joe

Hi and welcome to our forum. I am glad you have found us and I am also very happy to meet someone like you.
I hope that with help of our members and rescue organizations frequently visiting this website, you'll be able to find a senior Golden you could take care of. Thanks for what you're doing and feel at home here.


----------



## mylissyk

Would you be willing to travel to the area there are seniors for adoption? Rescues might be more willing to adopt out of their area if you are willing to go to them to meet the dogs. We have adopted out of our state, but always ask the adoptor to come to our area to meet the dog. That way if it's not a good match the dog hasn't been shipped away from the rescue's area.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Welcome to the Forum! I enjoyed the pictures of your dogs, they look most loved and cherished. Sorry I can't help with your rescue effort, but good luck.

The rescue I support is in Minneapolis, Minnesota and covers four states. It is www.ragom.org. They are good people and maybe could help!


----------



## Carraig

I would have considered driving to Quebec, but even that is over 600 miles. I am quite a ways from any rescue group or shelter. The nearest would be 600 miles, and the fact that I am out of province, is still a problem for them. The same applied to the groups I contacted in Ontario.

Overall, I feel that a quick plane ride would be less stressful, especially to an older dog, than a long car drive with a stranger. Although in cat rescue, we often have "chains" of volunteers that will help move cats from state to state. But right now, travelling in eastern Canada means battling severe snowstorms and bad road conditions.

I have a nibble from a group in Memphis that places dogs in Maine, about a five hour drive away. And I have written a group in Ohio whose site does not say "in state only". It also does not mention a mandatory home visit, so I am hoping they might look kindly on someone who really wants one of their special needs dogs.


----------



## Carraig

Thanks for the link Abby. It says on their page that adoptions are limited to the surrounding area. Unless you know someone that you could ask and see if they would make an exception?


----------



## Carraig

Does anyone have a resource where I could check the costs of shipping a dog from various locations in the U.S. to me here in Canada? It's hard to get this information from the other side of the border.

I know that with cats, the costs on American carriers are often higher than with Air Canada. And because I am way down east, it might require transferring from the American airline to Air Canada in either Toronto or Montreal.


----------



## Carraig

Well, that was a bust. The rescue on petfinder that lists itself in Falmouth, ME is in TN. The coordinator lives in Maine. The farthest north they bring dogs is NH.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Carraig said:


> I have a nibble from a group in Memphis that places dogs in Maine, about a five hour drive away.


Great Dog Rescue in New England covers this area, too. They have a sister group in TN.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Carraig said:


> Thanks for the link Abby. It says on their page that adoptions are limited to the surrounding area. Unless you know someone that you could ask and see if they would make an exception?


Sorry, sorry, I just give them money and know people that have adopted dogs from there. Seems like since they are so far and wide they might understand. They have broken up huge puppy mills this year and really found homes for a lot of the dogs. It is so far way, though. As far as flying the dogs I think each airline has it's own rules. Good luck!


----------



## sharlin

You might try Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue - Jody has quite a few senior goldens and perhaps something could be worked out with her. www.hbrgg.org


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a wonderful thing you are doing. You certainly exemplify the golden spirit and I am so happy that you've joined the forum. I hope with all the contacts here that you will quickly find an oldster that needs you as much as you want him. Bless you !!!!

Oh, please keep us up to date on your search and FLOOD us with pics when you get him/her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I was going to suggest the Memphis Area Golden Retreiver Rescue group, from which I adopted my dog Gage. It sounds as if you have been in touch with them already. I know they place a lot of dogs in New England. Phyl Simmons is the leader of that group, and seems to be a great lady. I think it's great that you want to adopt a senior golden!


----------



## Carraig

Thanks Steve. I have written Jody to ask if she has any contacts with a rescue that might be willing to ship.

Kimm, do you have a website or contact for the Maine group? I can't locate anything under that name.

Abby, maybe I will try them if I keep lucking out. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. :O)


----------



## Carraig

Yes, that was the group. Phyl told me they only bring the dogs as far north as NH, which is a day and a half drive from me.

But I will keep looking. The more leads I get, the better the chances of finding an old guy or girl.


----------



## Celeigh

I contacted a group in Los Angeles. I'll let you know if I hear they are interested.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

I just found www.goldenrescuequebec.com They have 3 senior goldens listed. Quebec is not too far from you is it?


----------



## Carraig

I have contacted them. They don't want to place outside the province, or more accurately, they won't ship. Most of the dogs are nearly 800 miles away. I had contacted them about Ben, but no luck. Maybe if nobody comes for him and I'm still looking, I could try again later.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Carraig said:


> Kimm, do you have a website or contact for the Maine group? I can't locate anything under that name.


Great Dog Rescue isn't a GR rescue group, but you never know if they get a Golden in need. I'm not sure if they will adopt out of their area, but it doesn't hurt to contact them. 
http://www.gdrne.com/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is so frustrating that there are so many goldens in need of good homes and here is a wonderful opportunity to place what many would think is the unplaceable and there are so many roadblocks. Springer rescue has a nationwide network that moves dogs all over if need be with a link on their site to Canadian rescue....... too bad goldens don't have the same. Sorry for the diatribe.......I'm venting !!!!! I sure hope someone can help this guy........ I'm kind of out of that loop being in Texas, but if a dog could be found, perhaps a network could work out the logistics of travel.


----------



## Carraig

I did see the Great Dog listings on Petfinder, but there are no Goldens. I have written a dozen or more groups in the U.S. but nobody is willing to ship. I have to admit it is getting pretty disappointing.

I can give a dog a good home. I can provide professional and veterinary references. I will even send photos of my home and kennel. I don't know what more I can offer to a rescue that would show them I am serious, reliable, or whatever else it is they are looking for.

In 1999 I contributed to a provincial task force to revise the animal cruelty laws. The same year I took a puppy buyer to Supreme Court over his contract and won, setting a case law precedent. I just don't know what more I can do to prove myself.

Okay, done rant now, LOL.

And PM&M, I'm a she. Better go fix my introduction. I'm a single, self-employed writer, with a 24 year old son who grew up with Rusty, our first Golden as his best friend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Carraig said:


> I did see the Great Dog listings on Petfinder, but there are no Goldens. I have written a dozen or more groups in the U.S. but nobody is willing to ship. I have to admit it is getting pretty disappointing.
> 
> I can give a dog a good home. I can provide professional and veterinary references. I will even send photos of my home and kennel. I don't know what more I can offer to a rescue that would show them I am serious, reliable, or whatever else it is they are looking for.
> 
> In 1999 I contributed to a provincial task force to revise the animal cruelty laws. The same year I took a puppy buyer to Supreme Court over his contract and won, setting a case law precedent. I just don't know what more I can do to prove myself.
> 
> Okay, done rant now, LOL.
> 
> And PM&M, I'm a she. Better go fix my introduction. I'm a single, self-employed writer, with a 24 year old son who grew up with Rusty, our first Golden as his best friend.


OOPS......so sorry !!!!!!!!!!

Betty


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I just typed in my zip code 04619 in Calais and there were a number of goldens in the Falmouth region of Maine. I'd be happy to help with a transport if you found something.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am possibly getting one turned over tomorrow through my upstairs neighbor's sister in law... they asked me if I know anyone who'd want an eight year old spayed female Golden. If you are interested, and the dog seems suitable when I meet her (I am finding out now details, such as purebred, shots, etc) then I would have no issue at all sending the dog to you. I cannot foster her myself, so if it all pans out it could happen very quickly that you have yourself a dog!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

When I adopted Gage from MAGRR in Memphis, a lady here in northern California who specialized in senior and special needs goldens worked with MAGRR to set up a transport run to get him to me without having to fly him here (he's deathly afraid of loud noises). A MAGRR volunteer drove him to Phoenix (she was driving there on vacation), a lady trucker then drove him to Las Vegas, and another volunteer drove him to Tehachapi in southern California, where I picked him up. Perhaps something similar could be worked out to get your future dog to you. It isn't easy, but it can be done. I surely hope you can work something out. It's so sad to know there are so many hard-to-place dogs awaiting a good home, and no one is willing to work with you to let you help one of them.


----------



## Saca

Since distance is one part of your problem, I was wondering if we could get together an "underground" group to drive different legs of the journey from where your dog would be coming from to where you could reasonably drive to meet up with the last person driving the final leg. This might entail the doggie staying overnight at various golden homes, but I'm sure that would be the least of the problems. 

Also, if there's someone in golden land that is a frequent flyer, perhaps they would donate some of their miles to getting your dog closer to you for pick up.

Hope these ideas offer some hope for the logistics.

I, too, was looking for a rescue golden but without success (the lady who did my home interview failed to send it in to placement committee) so after much frustration, I ended up with a puppy. Still regret not going the rescue route, even though I love my pupper. I wish I could have worked with a bordering state rescue group but they confined themselves to their state alone. It certainly is frustrating to have the knowledge, the capability and the desire to rescue but not be able to link up for reasons you're experiencing. 

Please don't give up. I think I should have waited longer but my hubby was so upset with the run around we were being given. If I were to do it over again I would wait longer and keep my name in front of other groups. 

I admire you so and look forward to seeing positive results in your search for "Old Gold".

Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Saca has some great ideas!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The transport may not be the major problem. Most rescues like to do home visits and this may make it more difficult on both ends. Just a thought.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

well I am going right now to pick up this 8 year old apparently blonde female Golden I will post her picture for you to see if you want her when I get back  if you do we can send her to this week


----------



## PeanutsMom

That would be an awesome outcome of this thread!


----------



## Saca

I have my fingers crossed and "the girls" are crossing their paws that this 8 year old female golden is destined to become yours.

Saca, Cahill, Chase, and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Jenna. I can't wait to see this dog. How great it would be for this to work out !!!!!


----------



## Carraig

Wow, one trip to town and come back to all this!

Oaklys, all those dogs are in TN. That is the MAGRR, and only their coordinator lives in Falmouth. That is a little bit misleading on their part, as people from that region would be looking for dogs when they aren't even near Maine. They will bring them by transport as far as NH, and that is apparently how they place a number of their rescues. But NH is about a day and a half travel for me, and impossible this time of year.

Aqua, yes I am interested. We will have to look into her living circumstances, behavior, etc. It might be necessary to find a foster for her for a week or so. Get in touch with me when you have her. I am limited as to when I can get to the airport.

Jackson's Mom, we often do that with purebred cat rescue, but it's a lot simpler with smaller animals. Still, if there was a dog for me, we could work on it.

Kimm, yes that can be part of the problem. But I have offered to have a local breeder, vet or others do a home inspection for them, and that did not help. I think one of the biggest concerns is what would happen if a distance placement did not work out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have the dog...  She's a dollface! I PMed you.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Post some pics ACC!


----------



## Saca

Can't wait to see pics and hear a little about her circumstances and personality. This is all so exciting. I do hope it works out for all involved!! Great work on your part AquaClaraCanines!!!

Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at "The Bridge"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Here's pics  She is such a doll!! If the OP doesn't want her, let me know who here does


----------



## Jen

She's adorable!!! See the love in her eyes??


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Who wouldn't want such a lovely girl? What do you know about her?


----------



## Zookeepermama

Oh ACC! Im gonna get all teary eyed, she is a doll. I hope it all works out!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a sweet doll baby. I'll be so excited to see what CARRAIG has to say and how transport can be arranged. Thanks Jenna for taking this baby for the short run.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

her original owner passed away, she's 8 years old... goes crazy when you say "wanna go for a ride/walk" is calm, stable, got right in my big van, gets along so far with my crew, ignored my cats totally, and is chillin in the kitchen with Courtney right now


----------



## Jen

Do you know why she was given up?


----------



## AndyFarmer

ACC- great rescue!! She is gorgeous! She looks so happy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Here's pics  She is such a doll!! If the OP doesn't want her, let me know who here does


She does look like a sweet old girl. I'm sure there is a ton of love left in that heart of hers. Hope things work out.


----------



## Carraig

<--------------- See this big grin?


----------



## LibertyME

Count me in if you need transport from NH border to Calais!!
Have crate will travel <Grin>


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She's so cute, it must be fate. When I said I would find you a dog I never thought it'd be the next day LMAO


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Would it be obscene to imagine transporting her? I have NO issue flying her, but either one works for me


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Is that the Big Grin of a deal being made????


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I could get her from Brewer (LibertyME) to the candian border.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

this must be fate...


----------



## Celeigh

This is shaping up to be a fairy tale ending...


----------



## Megan B

I'm in Southern NH - if I can be of any help getting her from say Massachusetts up to Maine to meet up with another forum member to continue the journey please let me know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

wow a transport is actually looking doable. I am not against flying but she LOVES the car. You ask this dog "wanna go for a ride" and she goes nuts. She was totally calm and chill in my van and she'd never even met me. She even climbed up on her own. IMO driving may be the way to do it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sounds like Mass. to the Canadian Border is covered.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

BTW, what is this sweet lady's name ??????? And let us "out of the way" people know if there's anything we can do to help. Jenna, thank you again for getting this sweetheart.


----------



## ShadowsParents

She is a DOLL! If she's available because her human passed, I'm sure she was very well loved and well-adjusted. 

I do believe that everything happens for a reason......


----------



## Lisa

What a lovely rescue story. I hope it has a happy-ever-after ending in NB, Canada.

Jenna, you are amazing. keep up that great rescue work.

Keep us posted! What a dear, sweet face on her!

Lisa W


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This is very exciting! I wish I didn't get lost in a paper bag or have issues with driving...


----------



## bizzy

you deffintily need to let us know the ending to this story.


----------



## Carraig

Lea is mine. Or she will be. We're working out the details now. The biggest decision is the transport. We need to assess whether she would be too stressed to fly, or whether being driven would stress her or what. Now I'm stressing, LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Carraig said:


> Lea is mine. Or she will be. We're working out the details now. The biggest decision is the transport. We need to assess whether she would be too stressed to fly, or whether being driven would stress her or what. Now I'm stressing, LOL!




:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

Congratulations to you and especially Lea. Be sure to let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

We just had a great talk, Lea is one lucky girl!


----------



## Jen

If driving is the option, I am in Ontario and willing to help out if necessary.


----------



## Merlins mom

Carraig said:


> Lea is mine. Or she will be. We're working out the details now. The biggest decision is the transport. We need to assess whether she would be too stressed to fly, or whether being driven would stress her or what. Now I'm stressing, LOL!


 It's so cool how this happened! It IS fate! 

I live right outside Charlotte, NC and would be willing to help transport if I'm not too far out of everyone's way. Timing would be my only problem as I have jury duty starting Monday and could possibly go all week (hope not!). I would love to help!


----------



## Celeigh

This is the coolest thread EVER!!!! Carraig, thanks for taking this sweet girl, and ACC, thanks for rescuing her in the first place! Warms my heart... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is wonderful, see the transport thread

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=335609#post335609


----------



## Jackson'sMom

This is awesome. Everything has fallen into place in such a short time! Wish I could help with transport, but eastern Canada is a bit out of the way for me.


----------



## mylissyk

WOOHOO!!! :appl::artydude:agree::You_Rock_arty::banana:


----------



## Saca

How cool is this all turning out to be??!! Who would've thought something could turn out so well as this is! You all be safe out there as you're transporting that precious "gold" north. And please take pictures to post and share with the rest of us that are out of the path of travel. 

ACC- thanks so much for putting this together. Your efforts are appreciated by all of us.

Carraig- best wishes to you and your new furchild. Please keep us updated with pics etc. I'm so glad you joined us and posted your need of a senior no less. I hope you have many years of joy together.

Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------

